# AIUTOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2008)

Ho comprato la tv al plasma per la camera ma non si vede un casso. 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Io non sapevo ci volesse un'antenna.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




va bene qualsiasi??
cosa devo fare??
sono inca nera...se lo collego al dvd non cambia una fava vero??


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (28 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Ho comprato la tv al plasma per la camera ma non si vede un casso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non vorrei dire una cazzata, ma mi sa che lo puoi fare


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Ho comprato la tv al plasma per la camera ma non si vede un casso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




se lo colleghi al dvd, vedi i dvd.
tira un cavo dell'antenna fino alla tua stanza oppure compra un trasmettitore per farti arrivare il segnale dall'altra tv.
oppure chiama un antennista  

	
	
		
		
	


	






scusa la domanda impertinente... ma senza antenna... come pensavi fuzionasse?


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> se lo colleghi al dvd, vedi i dvd.
> tira un cavo dell'antenna fino alla tua stanza oppure compra un trasmettitore per farti arrivare il segnale dall'altra tv.
> oppure chiama un antennista
> 
> ...


e che ne so io?? sono antennista??
io pensavo che questi ultimi modelli..facessero tutto da soli 

	
	
		
		
	


	













il problema è che non ho neanche il video se no lo facevo con quello..
emmanuelle mi sa che se sai meno di me..


----------



## Sterminator (28 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Ho comprato la tv al plasma per la camera ma non si vede un casso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


se non devi vedere la tv, l'antenna non serve...

attacca il dvd e ciao...


----------



## Sterminator (28 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> se lo colleghi al dvd, vedi i dvd.
> tira un cavo dell'antenna fino alla tua stanza oppure compra un trasmettitore per farti arrivare il segnale dall'altra tv.
> oppure chiama un antennista
> 
> ...


con le sue...























vabbe' era na' battuta....okkkkkeyyy??


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> se non devi vedere la tv, l'antenna non serve...
> 
> attacca il dvd e ciao...


ma io voglio anche la tele... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








quel pirla della expert non me l'ha mica detto che ci voleva l'antenna 

	
	
		
		
	


	













per fortuna ho chiesto se c'era la scart prima!! ho dovuto comprarla che non c'era


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Ho comprato la tv al plasma per la camera ma non si vede un casso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Visto il clima odierno ...se rido ti offendi?


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Visto il clima odierno ...se rido ti offendi?


no figurati. effettivamente sono stata distratta...
ho provato a mettere l'antennina di quello a tubo catodico ma non funziona..


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma io voglio anche la tele...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



credo l'abbia dato per scontato, che universalmente è risaputo che per far funzionare una tv ci vuole l'antenna


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> no figurati. effettivamente sono stata distratta...
> ho provato a mettere l'antennina di quello a tubo catodico ma non funziona..


Certo se no come fanno a vendere altre cose..?  

	
	
		
		
	


	








P.S.


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> credo l'abbia dato per scontato, che universalmente è risaputo che per far funzionare una tv ci vuole l'antenna


anche la scart!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















quella l'ho chiesta..


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (28 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Ho comprato la tv al plasma per la camera ma non si vede un casso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Se sei in una zona dove si riceve bene il segnale tv, puoi comprare una piccola antenna amplificata, basta collegarla alla tv ed a una presa di corrente risolvendo il problema.


----------



## Old Toujours (28 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> anche la scart!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sei stata bravissima


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (28 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e che ne so io?? sono antennista??
> io pensavo che questi ultimi modelli..facessero tutto da soli
> 
> 
> ...




























 l'antennista mio è figo ma un po' bassino.....mi interessa non saperne


----------



## Old Toujours (28 Luglio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> l'antennista mio è figo ma un po' *bassino*.....*mi interessa non saperne*


e qual'è il problema scusa...mica lo devi mettere sul tetto ...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> anche la scart!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



la scart non la danno mai con il televisore.
di norma è compresa con il lettore o quel che l'è.

ti faccio un domandone: non è che in camera hai già la presa per l'antenna, e manca solo il cavo?


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2008)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Se sei in una zona dove si riceve bene il segnale tv, puoi comprare una piccola antenna amplificata, basta collegarla alla tv ed a una presa di corrente risolvendo il problema.


grazie mille!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ma devo far venire l'antennista o faccio io??
devo dire il modello del televisore??
lo so, sembro cerebrolesa ma sono negata in queste cose.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (28 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> e qual'è il problema scusa...mica lo devi mettere sul tetto ...


touchèè


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Luglio 2008)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Se sei in una zona dove si riceve bene il segnale tv, puoi comprare una piccola antenna amplificata, basta collegarla alla tv ed a una presa di corrente risolvendo il problema.


le antennine servono a una mazza, diciamolo.
meglio far correre un cavo per tutta la casa


----------



## Old geisha (28 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e che ne so io?? sono antennista??
> io pensavo che questi ultimi modelli..facessero tutto da soli
> 
> 
> ...


ma come...... non lo sai che ti fanno anche il caffè la mattina?????? basta programmarla


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> sei stata bravissima











angelodelmale ha detto:


> la scart non la danno mai con il televisore.
> di norma è compresa con il lettore o quel che l'è.
> 
> ti faccio un domandone: non è che in camera hai già la presa per l'antenna, e manca solo il cavo?


e dove lo vedo??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> grazie mille!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



non si direbbe...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e dove lo vedo??


se c'è, è alla parete. 

ora non chiedermi in quale parete per favore  

	
	
		
		
	


	





se vuoi ti mando la foto


----------



## Old Angel (28 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> le antennine servono a una mazza, diciamolo.
> meglio far correre un cavo per tutta la casa


effettivamente....ti dissangui per comprarti la tv al plasma e poi ci attacchi l'antennino


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> se c'è, è alla parete.
> 
> ora non chiedermi in quale parete per favore
> 
> ...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Luglio 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> effettivamente....ti dissangui per comprarti la tv al plasma e poi ci attacchi l'antennino


appunto. come comprare la macchina senza volante


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


>


sai che questa risposta mi spaventa?


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> effettivamente....ti dissangui per comprarti la tv al plasma e poi ci attacchi l'antennino


e allora che faccio???


----------



## Old Angel (28 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e allora che faccio???


Momentaneamente......20 metri di prolunga  

	
	
		
		
	


	




poi ti fai portare la presa in camera da un antennista o elettricista


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e allora che faccio???


hai sky? puoi farti mettere un secondo decoder


----------



## Old geisha (28 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e allora che faccio???


 
alternativa non del tutto intelligente ma forse funzionale
compri una cosa tipo antenna che ti permette di vedere il satellite con un altro ricevitore in camera, così vedi il satellite anche lì e ovvio i canali


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (28 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> grazie mille!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No non serve l'antennista, sono piccole antenne che si collegano alla tv con il cavo apposito, poi la colleghi alla presa di corrente e accendi l'amplificatore, l'ultima cosa che devi fare è orientarla (queste antenne ruotano di 360 gradi) per ricevere il segnale al meglio. Il costo è basso, circa 30/40 euro.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Luglio 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> alternativa non del tutto intelligente ma forse funzionale
> compri una cosa tipo antenna che ti permette di vedere il satellite con un altro ricevitore in camera, così vedi il satellite anche lì e ovvio i canali



però se va da mediaworld a chiedere una cosa tipo antenna, la voglio accompagnare. perché la scena non me la voglio perdere.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Luglio 2008)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> No non serve l'antennista, sono piccole antenne che si collegano alla tv con il cavo apposito, poi la colleghi alla presa di corrente e accendi l'amplificatore, l'ultima cosa che devi fare è orientarla (queste antenne ruotano di 360 gradi) per ricevere il segnale al meglio. Il costo è basso, circa 30/40 euro.


e soprattutto sono molto comode. ogni volta che cambi canale devi alzarti a direzionarla.


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> alternativa non del tutto intelligente ma forse funzionale
> compri una cosa tipo antenna che ti permette di vedere il satellite con un altro ricevitore in camera, così vedi il satellite anche lì e ovvio i canali





angelodelmale ha detto:


> però se va da mediaworld a chiedere una cosa tipo antenna, la voglio accompagnare. perché la scena non me la voglio perdere.


ma mi state a piglià pu culo??


----------



## Old Angel (28 Luglio 2008)

Difatti se hai il satellitare ci sono dei ripetitori di segnale sia per il decoder che per il telecomando con un trentina di euro te la cavi...garantito che funzionano da dio


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> hai sky? puoi farti mettere un secondo decoder


cosa costa??


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> Difatti se hai il satellitare ci sono dei ripetitori di segnale sia per il decoder che per il telecomando con un trentina di euro te la cavi...garantito che funzionano da dio


quindi cosa devo comprare?? cioè, ha un nome sto ripetitore??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma mi state a piglià pu culo??


solo un po, e con tanto amore


----------



## Old Angel (28 Luglio 2008)

Cose tipo queste  http://www.dueemme.com/listino/lst_articoli.jsp?codcat=12

Ti basta un decoder senza affittarne un altro


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> cosa costa??


l'installazione credo sia gratuita (ma non sono pronta a giurarci)

il canone mensile è di qualche euro. spe' che controllo


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> Cose tipo queste  http://www.dueemme.com/listino/lst_articoli.jsp?codcat=12
> 
> Ti basta un decoder senza affittarne un altro


grazie ragazzi.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Luglio 2008)

l'attivazione non è gratuita: 49 euro

al mese 5, 10, o 15 euro a seconda dei pacchetti


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> l'attivazione non è gratuita: 49 euro
> 
> al mese 5, 10, o 15 euro a seconda dei pacchetti


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> grazie ragazzi.


con il ripetitore però vedi sulla televisione in camera, gli stessi canali che si vedono sull'altra tv...

l'alternativa è di collegarla di modo da non vedere sky, allora puoi scegliere liberamente i canali.

comunque io ce l'ho, preparati a farti venire l'ulcera

personalmente l'ho staccato dopo una settimana... se vuoi il mio...


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (28 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> le antennine servono a una mazza, diciamolo.
> meglio far correre un cavo per tutta la casa



A me funziona perfettamente, certo che se Asu ha anche il satellite le conviene usare il ripetitore di segnale...il cavo dell'antenna andrebbe bene, solo che se una volta te ne dimentichi o voli tu o vola la tv


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Luglio 2008)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> A me funziona perfettamente, certo che se Asu ha anche il satellite le conviene usare il ripetitore di segnale...il cavo dell'antenna andrebbe bene, solo che se una volta te ne dimentichi o voli tu o vola la tv


vabbè ma lo tiri a regola d'arte, mica lo lasci in terra

p.s. io ce l'ho in cucina e non si vede quasi nulla. ormai abbiamo rinunciato all'idea di vedere la tv in cucina


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (28 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e soprattutto sono molto comode. ogni volta che cambi canale devi alzarti a direzionarla.


Angelo, me sa che t'hanno ammollato una ciofeca....


----------



## Old geisha (28 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma mi state a piglià pu culo??


mai non lo farei mai tesoro ........ io ce l'ho ma non so' come si chiama.........

so' solo che sono due uno va' dove c'è il decoder principale il secondo al tv in camera .... o faccio quel che posso mica so' elettrricista


----------



## Old geisha (28 Luglio 2008)

ASU........ IDEONA

perch non chiami a montarti la tv quel commesso che te l'ha venduta???????


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Luglio 2008)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Angelo, me sa che t'hanno ammollato una ciofeca....


è la terza che compro, questa  

	
	
		
		
	


	





comunque non ho mai torvato uno di questi antennini che funzionasse in maniera decente


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Luglio 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> ASU........ IDEONA
> 
> perch non chiami a montarti la tv quel commesso che te l'ha venduta???????


perché la sputtana per tutta la lombardia, se gli dice che non pensava ci volesse l'antenna


----------



## Old geisha (28 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> perché la sputtana per tutta la lombardia, se gli dice che non pensava ci volesse l'antenna


----------



## Sterminator (28 Luglio 2008)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> No non serve l'antennista, sono piccole antenne che si collegano alla tv con il cavo apposito, poi la colleghi alla presa di corrente e accendi l'amplificatore, l'ultima cosa che devi fare è orientarla (queste antenne ruotano di 360 gradi) per ricevere il segnale al meglio. Il costo è basso, circa 30/40 euro.


ORRORE....

rischia che butta il Plasma dalla finestra.


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (28 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> è la terza che compro, questa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Scherzi a parte, bisogna che il segnale arrivi molto bene, altrimenti sò problemi...


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (28 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ORRORE....
> 
> rischia che butta il Plasma dalla finestra.



Oddio...me la spieghi questa


----------



## Sterminator (28 Luglio 2008)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Oddio...me la spieghi questa


avere la risoluzione del plasma per poi dargli in pasto lo schifo tv manco del digitale terrestre, a te non verrebbe voglia di buttare il plasma dalla finestra?

a me si'.. tanto valeva un 14" Mivar...senza nulla togliere vero...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> avere la risoluzione del plasma per poi dargli in pasto lo schifo tv manco del digitale terrestre, a te non verrebbe voglia di buttare il plasma dalla finestra?
> 
> a me si'.. tanto valeva un 14" Mivar...senza nulla togliere vero...


te l'appoggio in pieno (spingo piano)


----------



## Sterminator (28 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> te l'appoggio in pieno (spingo piano)


fai pure, oggi voglio divertirmi...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> fai pure, oggi voglio divertirmi...


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (28 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> avere la risoluzione del plasma per poi dargli in pasto lo schifo tv manco del digitale terrestre, a te non verrebbe voglia di buttare il plasma dalla finestra?
> 
> a me si'.. tanto valeva un 14" Mivar...senza nulla togliere vero...



Niente da dire hai perfettamente ragione...però ricorda che se non trasmettono in HD.....quello te tocca...


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Luglio 2008)

Ma da quando l'antenna non la danno insieme alla tv????


----------



## Sterminator (28 Luglio 2008)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Niente da dire hai perfettamente ragione...però ricorda che se non trasmettono in HD.....quello te tocca...


percio' devi ESCLUSIVAMENTE vedere 2 o 3 canali SKY HD o sparargli il blu-ray in HDMI per sfruttare il tuo plasma, perche se fai lavorare il chip per l'upscaling, hai buttato paccate di euro nel cesso...

pero' cio' er plasma....

ma kazzateveli in pizze e birre quei soldi....

anche perche' nessuno sa che se lasci un'immagine statica per un po' di tempo sul plasma (tipo lo sbarbato che lascia attaccata la play station o altro) ti fotti il pannello e cambiarlo e' antieconomico, cosa che gia' se succede in un LCD dopo un po' di fastidio con l'immagine vecchia sotto, il pannello si "rigenera" e ti salvi...

riassunto...

lasciateli ancora nei negozi se non li dovete spremere alla loro risoluzione...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ma da quando l'antenna non la danno insieme alla tv????


Ti ha pagato Asu, per fare questa domanda?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Luglio 2008)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Niente da dire hai perfettamente ragione...però ricorda che se non trasmettono in HD.....quello te tocca...


vabbè allora se non fai sky hd, butti la tv nel cesso, scusa?


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Ti ha pagato Asu, per fare questa domanda?


No, è sorta spontanea....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ma da quando l'antenna non la danno insieme alla tv????


Non la danno, come non danno più la scart con i lettori ecc ...serve per far apparire il prezzo più basso ...come i voli low cost che non comprendo molte voci...


----------



## Old Holly (28 Luglio 2008)

Ma possibile che sul tetto non c'è un'antenna????


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> No, è sorta spontanea....



domandina: se compri un'aspirapolvere, ti chiedono se hai l'impianto elettrico?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (28 Luglio 2008)

come li odio sti maschi che fanno gli esperti...io pago l'antennista e stop


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Ma possibile che sul tetto non c'è un'antenna????


Il problema è il collegamento e anche con il decoder per Sky e il lettore...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Luglio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Ma possibile che sul tetto non c'è un'antenna????



il problema non è l'antenna sul tetto, ma il fatto che (forse) non ha una presa per l'antenna nella stanza dove ha piazzato il plasma.


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> domandina: se compri un'aspirapolvere, ti chiedono se hai l'impianto elettrico?


Vabè ma è diverso!
L'elettricità ce l'abbiamo (quasi, ahimè) tutti, come si fa a vendere una tv senza l'antenna?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Luglio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> come li odio sti maschi che fanno gli esperti...io pago l'antennista e stop


vuoi consulenza? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





nel caso... mandami un sms


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Vabè ma è diverso!
> L'elettricità ce l'abbiamo (quasi, ahimè) tutti, come si fa a vendere una tv senza l'antenna?


ma giusyna, anche l'antenna c'è ovunque. il problema è la presa in ogni stanza.
francamente se quando ho comprato la tv mi avessero chiesto se avevo l'antenna gli avrei dato due schiaffi

tra l'altro se si parla di impianto, mica te lo fanno quelli che ti vendono la tv.


----------



## Old Holly (28 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> il problema non è l'antenna sul tetto, ma il fatto che (forse) non ha una presa per l'antenna nella stanza dove ha piazzato il plasma.



Forse ma forse... magari c'è e non lo sa!


----------



## Sterminator (28 Luglio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> come li odio sti maschi che fanno gli esperti...io pago l'antennista e stop



purtroppo certe innovazioni e' meglio conoscerle bene per poter decidere se fanno al caso nostro...

comunque e' lo stesso discorso dei monitor LCD dei computers che se non imposti sulla scheda video la STESSA RISOLUZIONE del monitor, vedi da schifo....nel televisore invece c'e' un chip che adatta la risoluzione inferiore del segnale entrante alla risoluzione effettiva del pannello...

e li' sono i guai, perche' con le prossime generazioni si risolveranno le problematiche continue (addirittura le panoramiche lente le vedi a scatti.... le scene d'azione veloce s'impastano etcetcetc) e se vai a valutare l'esborso di denaro con la qualita' che perdi per strada, era meglio aspettare ancora e godersi il buon vecchio tubo crt...


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (28 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> vabbè allora se non fai sky hd, butti la tv nel cesso, scusa?



No assolutamente, però al momento le trasmissioni in HD sono poche.

Pensa che qui dove sto io la RAI in digitale non la vedo proprio


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> purtroppo certe innovazioni e' meglio conoscerle bene per poter decidere se fanno al caso nostro...
> 
> comunque e' lo stesso discorso dei monitor LCD dei computers che se non imposti sulla scheda video la STESSA RISOLUZIONE del monitor, vedi da schifo....nel televisore invece c'e' un chip che adatta la risoluzione inferiore del segnale entrante alla risoluzione effettiva del pannello...
> 
> e li' sono i guai, perche' con le prossime generazioni si risolveranno le problematiche continue (addirittura le panoramiche lente le vedi a scatti.... le scene d'azione veloce s'impastano etcetcetc) e se vai a valutare l'esborso di denaro con la qualita' che perdi per strada, era meglio aspettare ancora e godersi il buon vecchio tubo crt...


però vuoi mettere come arreda un lcd e come un crt?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Luglio 2008)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> No assolutamente, però al momento le trasmissioni in HD sono poche.
> 
> Pensa che qui dove sto io la RAI in digitale non la vedo proprio


appunto perché sono poche, dico...

qui sì, ma la rai non ce la posso fare a guardarla...


----------



## Sterminator (28 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> però vuoi mettere come arreda un lcd e come un crt?


ah gia' e' vero...corro a prendermene uno....



















te non sai le "litigate" che faccio essendo rimasto l'ultimo dei Mohicani senza plasma... 

pero' poi godo facendo notare i difetti...

Ps: una coppia di miei amici litigarono tra di loro perche' la moglie si rese conto che vedevano meglio la Tv ( in confronto ed a schermi affiancati) con il 100 Hz Sony precedente... kazzo buttalo via... minkia...

pero' poi fecero subito pace...tranquilla...























chissa' perche' nei centri commerciali mettono o immagini statiche di computer o di dvd e mai da TV, se non SKY HD....

gia' chissa'???


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ah gia' e' vero...corro a prendermene uno....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


al mio samsung non si può rimproverare nulla


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (28 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> appunto perché sono poche, dico...
> 
> qui sì, ma la rai non ce la posso fare a guardarla...



Scusa mi sono spiegato male....non vedo rai 1,2,3......in compenso vedo rai educational....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Luglio 2008)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Scusa mi sono spiegato male....non vedo rai 1,2,3......in compenso vedo rai educational....


hai la scusa per non pagare il canone


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (28 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ah gia' e' vero...corro a prendermene uno....
> 
> 
> 
> ...
























   allora tieni compagnia.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (28 Luglio 2008)

io non ci capisco niente di HD e via dicendo so solo che mio marito-che l'unico vizio che ha è la televisione- quando abbiamo arredato casa a suo tempo ha voluto comprare qualcosa di un certo bang e olufsen o qualcosa del genere , tipo 5+1,6+1.....e la televisione si vede da dio e si sente benissimo con tutte quelle casse dqappertutto


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (28 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> hai la scusa per non pagare il canone




Mi sa che non basta


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Luglio 2008)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Mi sa che non basta


lo so, sono pedanti


----------



## Sterminator (28 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> al mio samsung non si può rimproverare nulla


volendo....

in confronto al Trinitron e' un altro pianeta...


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ma da quando l'antenna non la danno insieme alla tv????





angelodelmale ha detto:


> Ti ha pagato Asu, per fare questa domanda?





Giusy ha detto:


> No, è sorta spontanea....


giusy, è ufficiale: stiamo insieme


----------



## Verena67 (28 Luglio 2008)

Asu, te l'avranno già detto.

Dal muro esce un buchetto bianco. C'è in tutte le case. E' il buchetto dell'antenna condominiale.

Compra (se già non spenzola dal precedente televisore) un cavo adatto, e con quello collega il televisore al plasma a detto buco.

Tutto lì.

Bacio!


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> giusy, è ufficiale: stiamo insieme


L'ho sempre detto che io e te siamo nate per stare insieme!


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Asu, te l'avranno già detto.
> 
> Dal muro esce un buchetto bianco. C'è in tutte le case. E' il buchetto dell'antenna condominiale.
> 
> ...


ragazze, io vi voglio bene ma non sono proprio così rinco... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




l'antenna centralizzata (cavetto e buco nel muro) è in salone dove ho il plasma grande..in camera da letto no..


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ragazze, io vi voglio bene ma non sono proprio così rinco...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



il muro è quello che delimita la stanza... 

	
	
		
		
	


	






il salone è lontano dalla tua camera?


----------



## brugola (28 Luglio 2008)

è un'indecenza.
io non riesco a scaricare le foto col telefono e ho fatto tutto giusto.
e il mio dramma è l'innaffietto elettrico: si è scaricata la pila e ora devo riimpostare il timer e tutto.
non ci riesco .. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




devo richiamare l'idraulico solo per farmi impostare l'innaffietto.
mi scoccia pagare l'uscita solo per quello ma tant'è....
e poi tutte le volte me lo rispiega come se fossi cerebrolesa e tutti gli anni lo richiamo.
non è corretto..


----------



## Old Angel (28 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ma da quando l'antenna non la danno insieme alla tv????



Ahhh i famosi baffi (chissà poi perchè li chiamavano così 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   comunque.......da circa.......25 30 anni


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> è un'indecenza.
> *io non riesco a scaricare le foto col telefono e ho fatto tutto giusto.*
> e il mio dramma è l'innaffietto elettrico: si è scaricata la pila e ora devo riimpostare il timer e tutto.
> non ci riesco ..
> ...


se così fosse, ci riusciresti  

	
	
		
		
	


	




l'innaffietto si sputtana periodicamente anche in ufficio. noi chiamiamo direttamente il giardiniere. praticamente è quasi diventato un mio collega


----------



## Old lele51 (29 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> no figurati. effettivamente sono stata distratta...
> * ho provato a mettere l'antennina di quello a tubo catodico ma non funziona..*


Medu, la TV al plasma è di tecnologìa DIGITALA, e l'antenna è diversa da quelle normali, ti serve un antennista e purtroppo una nuova antenna per non perdere i canali che trsmettono in digitale, ma in ogni caso devi collegarti ad una antenna, e rammenta che quelli della EXPERT vogliono solo VENDERE, se a te funziona o meno gli frega niente... purtroppo.
Abbraccio, Lele.


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Luglio 2008)

Premettendo che sono donna anch'io e che combatto contro la disparità, purtroppo dobbiamo a malincuore ammettere che le donne (me compresa) in queste cose sono dei disastri ambulanti. La faccia da pesce lesso che fa una donna davanti al pc/televisore/telefonino/macchina/etc che non funziona un uomo non sarà mai in grado di rifarla. Ma daltronde a qualcosa dovranno pur servire anche loro...


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Premettendo che sono donna anch'io e che combatto contro la disparità, purtroppo dobbiamo a malincuore ammettere che le donne (me compresa) in queste cose sono dei disastri ambulanti. La faccia da pesce lesso che fa una donna davanti al pc/televisore/telefonino/macchina/etc che non funziona un uomo non sarà mai in grado di rifarla. Ma daltronde a qualcosa dovranno pur servire anche loro...


è seccante ma è la verità. 
io con la storia dell'impostazione dell'innaffietto mi ci scontro da anni.
ho pure cambiato marca ma niente...quando si scarica la pila mi tocca chiamare l'idraulico. c'est paradossal..


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> è seccante ma è la verità.
> io con la storia dell'impostazione dell'innaffietto mi ci scontro da anni.
> ho pure cambiato marca ma niente...quando si scarica la pila mi tocca chiamare l'idraulico. c'est paradossal..


La cosa + triste è quando vedi che il tuo ragazzo/marito/compagno o chi  esso fa tutto in 2 secondi e tu ti ci 6 arrovellata inutilmente 2 ore...


----------



## Old Toujours (29 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> è seccante ma è la verità.
> io con la storia dell'impostazione dell'innaffietto mi ci scontro da anni.
> ho pure cambiato marca ma niente...quando si scarica la pila mi tocca chiamare l'idraulico. c'est paradossal..


 

quando si scarica il mio cambio direttamente casa ... c'est plus facile


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Luglio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Premettendo che sono donna anch'io e che combatto contro la disparità, purtroppo dobbiamo a malincuore ammettere che le donne (me compresa) in queste cose sono dei disastri ambulanti. La faccia da pesce lesso che fa una donna davanti al pc/televisore/telefonino/macchina/etc che non funziona un uomo non sarà mai in grado di rifarla. Ma daltronde a qualcosa dovranno pur servire anche loro...


avresti dovuto vedere la mia faccia quando, scartato il tv ho visto che c'era una brugola con delle viti per fissarlo alla base... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








già mi sentivo einstein per avere capito come fissare quella..


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> avresti dovuto vedere la mia faccia quando, scartato il tv ho visto che c'era una brugola con delle viti per fissarlo alla base...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il mio ragazzo quando tento di far qualcosa di questo tipo mi guarda con l'interesse dello scienziato che sta studiando l'intelligenza del babbuino alle prese con un oggetto umano....


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> La cosa + triste è quando vedi che il tuo ragazzo/marito/compagno o chi esso fa tutto in 2 secondi e tu ti ci 6 arrovellata inutilmente 2 ore...


una volta mi è arrivata una lampada non cablata. Ho avuto la faccia da punto di domanda per 10 minuti.
tutte vitine, pezzi e fili  che non sapevo neanche esistessero.
il mio unico pensiero era di rimandarla indietro lamentandomi di averla chiesta cablata.
il ganzo ci ha messo 3 minuti senza le istruzioni.
e lui sa anche cucinare


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Luglio 2008)

effettivamente voi donne siete un po' cretine in queste cose.


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> effettivamente voi donne siete un po' cretine in queste cose.


Oddio, 6 un uomo??????


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> La cosa + triste è quando vedi che il tuo ragazzo/marito/compagno o chi esso fa tutto in 2 secondi e tu ti ci 6 arrovellata inutilmente 2 ore...





Asudem ha detto:


> effettivamente voi donne siete un po' cretine in queste cose.


senza contare che prima dell'acquisto della lampada non sapevo manco cosa volesse dire cablata...


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Luglio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Oddio, 6 un uomo??????


no, ma non sono cretinetta come voi


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> una volta mi è arrivata una lampada non cablata. Ho avuto la faccia da punto di domanda per 10 minuti.
> tutte vitine, pezzi e fili  che non sapevo neanche esistessero.
> il mio unico pensiero era di rimandarla indietro lamentandomi di averla chiesta cablata.
> il ganzo ci ha messo 3 minuti senza le istruzioni.
> e lui sa anche cucinare


Ehm, scusa...cosa vuol dire cablata??


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Luglio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Ehm, scusa...cosa vuol dire cablata??


regolata,provata, messa in opera 

	
	
		
		
	


	











credo...


----------



## Old fischio (29 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Ho comprato la tv al plasma per la camera ma non si vede un casso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


immagino avrai risolto? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












..non avevi un altro tv in camera? levi dal vecchio tv ed enchufi nel nuovo?


----------



## Old fischio (29 Luglio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Ehm, scusa...cosa vuol dire cablata??


..completa di filo elettrico.. ammappete.. c'è da far soldi con voi?!?


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> regolata,provata, messa in opera
> 
> 
> 
> ...
















   grazie


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Luglio 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> immagino avrai risolto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ciao fischietto,sì che ne avevo un altro ma avevo l'antennina quella piccoletta che s'infilava in der drè dell'altro tv
ora il mio vicino mi ha detto che ci vuole l'antennista e suo fratello lo è..appena riesce me lo manda...


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Ehm, scusa...cosa vuol dire cablata??


già montata. devi solo inserire la spina...


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Luglio 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> ..completa di filo elettrico.. ammappete.. c'è da far soldi con voi?!?


Purtroppo.....io volevo farmi insegnare dal mio ragazzo ma non ha voluto, non ha pazienza. Al massimo mi fa tenere l'aspirapolvere quando trapana il muro. Io il trapano non posso neanche guardarlo


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> ..ammappete.. *c'è da far soldi con voi*?!?


s'tardo....


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> già montata. devi solo inserire la spina...


E allora ditelo!!! Cablata, basta dire pronta!!!


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> E allora ditelo!!! Cablata, basta dire pronta!!!


facevo un pò la figa...


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Luglio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Purtroppo.....io volevo farmi insegnare dal mio ragazzo ma non ha voluto, non ha pazienza. Al massimo mi fa tenere l'aspirapolvere quando trapana il muro. Io il trapano non posso neanche guardarlo


un mio ex mi ha insegnato a cambiare le spine.
lo guardavo sempre attentamente e ho imparato.
la prima volta che ho fatto da sola ho fatto fare corto.
ci ho rinunciato


----------



## Old fischio (29 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ciao fischietto,sì che ne avevo un altro ma avevo l'antennina quella piccoletta che s'infilava in der drè dell'altro tv
> ora il mio vicino mi ha detto che ci vuole l'antennista e suo fratello lo è..appena riesce me lo manda...


ciao
tutte si infilano in der drè.. piccoletta che intendi.. quella portatile in genere nera, con un cerchio e le antenne telescopiche?


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> facevo un pò la figa...


come tutti gli uomini che lo spiegano..


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> ciao
> tutte si infilano in der drè.. piccoletta che intendi.. quella portatile in genere nera, con un cerchio e le *antenne telescopiche*?


ma perchè devi parlare in inglese??


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Luglio 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> ciao
> tutte si infilano in der drè.. piccoletta che intendi.. quella portatile in genere nera, con un cerchio e le antenne telescopiche?


quella con le antennine lunghe e una guainetta che fa dietro in un cerchietto con una vite al centro


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma perchè devi parlare in inglese??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Luglio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Premettendo che sono donna anch'io e che combatto contro la disparità, purtroppo dobbiamo a *malincuore ammettere che le donne (me compresa) in queste cose sono dei disastri ambulanti*. La faccia da pesce lesso che fa una donna davanti al pc/televisore/telefonino/macchina/etc che non funziona un uomo non sarà mai in grado di rifarla. Ma daltronde a qualcosa dovranno pur servire anche loro...


parla per te


----------



## Old fischio (29 Luglio 2008)

vabbè.. ho capito.. il fratello antennista del vicino.. si è fatto la vacanza!


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> parla per te


Ok, dai illustraci le tue doti. Sono curiosa


----------



## Old fischio (29 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> quella con le antennine lunghe e una guainetta che fa dietro in un cerchietto con una vite al centro


e tu con questa prima vedevi???  

	
	
		
		
	


	








...c'hai un culo come porta capuana allora!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Luglio 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> e tu con questa prima vedevi???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



vedevo tutto, perfino telecapri


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Luglio 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> e tu con questa prima vedevi???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perchè ne esistono altre? Oltre a quelle che si mettono sopra alla Tv quando non hai l'antenna centrale?


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Luglio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Perchè ne esistono altre? Oltre a quelle che si mettono sopra alla Tv quando non hai l'antenna centrale?


esiste il culo di porta capuana


----------



## Old fischio (29 Luglio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Oltre a quelle che si mettono sopra alla Tv


questa è quella che ha medusa.. 
la vostra capacità di confondere.. è disarmante

e cos'è che non va allora??? medù.. l'hai inserita nel nuovo.. o forse il problema è che essendo piatto non avevi dove appoggiarla???


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Luglio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Ok, dai illustraci le tue doti. Sono curiosa



c'è poco da illustrare. ma 'ste affermazioni mi stanno un po' sul culo. ci sono donne incompetenti semplicemente perché non gliene frega una mazza di saper collegare l'home theathre al televisore, di assemblare un computer o di cambiare una presa a muro. Esattamente come ci sono uomini nella stessa situazione. Io queste cose me le sono sempre smazzate da sola, non perché sia più intelligente, ma semplicemente perché mi piace farle. Se ti spiego come assemblare un computer però dubito tu non possa riuscirci perché sei donna.


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Luglio 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> questa è quella che ha medusa..
> la vostra capacità di confondere.. è disarmante
> 
> e cos'è che non va allora??? medù.. l'hai inserita nel nuovo.. o forse il problema è che essendo piatto non avevi dove appoggiarla???


Ma scusa, quante antenne esistono al mondo?
- quella col filo bianco che esce dal muro  che si infila dietro alla tv con uno spinotto tondo
- quella che si mette sopra la tv quando non hai quella centrale 
e poi? Non ci capisco + niente


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> c'è poco da illustrare. ma 'ste affermazioni mi stanno un po' sul culo. ci sono donne incompetenti semplicemente perché non gliene frega una mazza di saper collegare l'home theathre al televisore, di assemblare un computer o di cambiare una presa a muro. Esattamente come ci sono uomini nella stessa situazione. Io queste cose me le sono sempre smazzate da sola, non perché sia più intelligente, ma semplicemente perché mi piace farle. Se ti spiego come assemblare un computer però dubito tu non possa riuscirci perché sei donna.


Dai, era x farsi 4 risate.


----------



## Old fischio (29 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> c'è poco da illustrare. ma 'ste affermazioni mi stanno un po' sul culo. ci sono donne incompetenti semplicemente perché non gliene frega una mazza di saper collegare l'home theathre al televisore, di assemblare un computer o di cambiare una presa a muro. Esattamente come ci sono uomini nella stessa situazione. Io queste cose me le sono sempre smazzate da sola, non perché sia più intelligente, ma semplicemente perché mi piace farle. Se ti spiego come assemblare un computer però dubito tu non possa riuscirci perché sei donna.


e nun t'encazzà!
io per anni ho litigato con l'elettricità.. mentre andavo forte con brugole e trapani... quando c'è bisogno.. ci si ingegna!
mia figlia promette bene.. a sei anni va di giravite e chiavi abbastanza bene.. ma quando senti il seghetto alternativo.. scappa!!!


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> c'è poco da illustrare. ma 'ste affermazioni mi stanno un po' sul culo. ci sono donne incompetenti semplicemente perché non gliene frega una mazza di saper collegare l'home theathre al televisore, di assemblare un computer o di cambiare una presa a muro. Esattamente come ci sono uomini nella stessa situazione. Io queste cose me le sono sempre smazzate da sola, non perché sia più intelligente, ma semplicemente perché mi piace farle. Se ti spiego come assemblare un computer però dubito tu non possa riuscirci perché sei donna.


il mio dramma è che ho sempre avuto chi me le faceva.
e che probabilmente quando guardo farlo non memorizzo.
l'altra mia sorella è un mago e si fa tutto da sola.
cmq ti giuro che quando mi è arrivata la lampada non cablata non avrei saputo neanche da dove iniziare. Sicuramente non me ne frega niente, se no mi impegnerei


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Luglio 2008)

a me piace fare lavoretti con le mani ma sono piuttosto negata per le cose di precisione


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> c'è poco da illustrare. ma 'ste affermazioni mi stanno un po' sul culo. ci sono donne incompetenti semplicemente perché non gliene frega una mazza di saper collegare l'home theathre al televisore, di assemblare un computer o di cambiare una presa a muro. Esattamente come ci sono uomini nella stessa situazione. Io queste cose me le sono sempre smazzate da sola, non perché sia più intelligente, ma semplicemente perché mi piace farle. Se ti spiego come assemblare un computer però dubito tu non possa riuscirci perché sei donna.


Poi ci sono uomini che sanno fare tutto....come mio marito che ha inserito una nuova scheda nel pc indossando l'orologio e  mandando così a pallino tutto...
Vorrei vedere quanti uomini sanno dividere la biancheria da mettere in lavatrice ...che mi sembra proprio cosa da babbuino...


----------



## Old fischio (29 Luglio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Ma scusa, quante antenne esistono al mondo?
> - quella col filo bianco che esce dal muro che si infila dietro alla tv con uno spinotto tondo
> - quella che si mette sopra la tv quando non hai quella centrale (sempre con spinotto tondo!!! è universale!!!)
> e poi? Non ci capisco + niente


basta non ci sono altre!!!
esistono ora i decoder digitali da mettere prima.. ma alla tv.. arriva sempre quello spinotto tondo.. non fate richieste esose.. accontentatevi!!!


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2008)

che poi non so manco cucire, e sicuramente non me ne frega niente.
pensandoci bene sono un pò una chiavica...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Luglio 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> e nun t'encazzà!
> io per anni ho litigato con l'elettricità.. mentre andavo forte con brugole e trapani... quando c'è bisogno.. ci si ingegna!
> mia figlia promette bene.. a sei anni va di giravite e chiavi abbastanza bene.. *ma quando senti il seghetto alternativo.. scappa!!*!



e chi si incazza? posso però chiamarmi fuori dal volere apparire idrocefalo? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




a sei anni non usa il seghetto alternativo? ma non mi dire...
hai provato a regalarle una sega circolare?


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> che poi non so manco cucire, e sicuramente non me ne frega niente.
> pensandoci bene sono un pò una chiavica...


anch'io!!
chi mi si piglia fa l'affare del secolo


----------



## Old fischio (29 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> che poi non so manco cucire, e sicuramente non me ne frega niente.
> pensandoci bene sono un pò una chiavica...


..si ma vuoi mettere come parli tu???


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e chi si incazza? posso però chiamarmi fuori dal volere apparire idrocefalo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


perchè insulti l'idrocefalo?? che male ti ha fatto??


----------



## Mari' (29 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> a me piace fare lavoretti con le mani ma sono piuttosto negata per le cose di precisione


Immagino!


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> ..si ma vuoi mettere come parli tu???














ps. non so se era un complimento ma l'ho gradito


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Immagino!
















 guarda che è logico.
io creo...


----------



## Old geisha (29 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> c'è poco da illustrare. ma 'ste affermazioni mi stanno un po' sul culo. ci sono donne incompetenti semplicemente perché non gliene frega una mazza di saper collegare l'home theathre al televisore, di assemblare un computer o di cambiare una presa a muro. Esattamente come ci sono uomini nella stessa situazione. Io queste cose me le sono sempre smazzate da sola, non perché sia più intelligente, ma semplicemente perché mi piace farle. Se ti spiego come assemblare un computer però dubito tu non possa riuscirci perché sei donna.


 
io a casa faccio tutto e quando dico tutto vuol dire tutto ...........
elettricista, idraulico, giardiniere, pediatra, veterinaria, infermiere, domestica,  badante ecc..
nonostante io sappia programmare un pc quando torno a casa non me ne frega un bel niente collegare l'home teatre alla tv, smontare e rimontare un pc o un dvd semplicemente perchè ho altre priorità ma non perchè non lo sappia fare.


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> che poi non so manco cucire, e sicuramente non me ne frega niente.
> pensandoci bene sono un pò una chiavica...


IDEM  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   Cuce meglio il mio ragazzo che fa l'operaio e ha le manone  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   ok, sono un babbuino!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> a me piace fare lavoretti con le mani ma sono piuttosto negata per le cose di precisione


...e neppure saprai ricamare ...ma perché non ti interessa una fava come a me...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Tra l'altro quanti uomini ti hanno risposto qui?
Magari gli altri avrebbero avuto le tue stesse difficoltà, ma mai lo avrebbero detto pubblicamente.
Io sono negata per gli aspetti elettronici...ma a casa di una mia amica il pc e i lettori li ho installati io (non che mi vanti...capirai...) perché nè lei nè il marito sapevano da che parte cominciare ...e non l'ho mai considerato cretino...per questo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> che poi non so manco cucire, e sicuramente non me ne frega niente.
> pensandoci bene sono un pò una chiavica...



non parlare di cucito che pungi un nervo scoperto. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




quando vado dai miei, mia madre mi rifà puntualmente tutti gli orli dei pantaloni, chiedendomi se non mi vergogno di andare in giro con quelle cuciture. onestamente non mi vergogno, anche perché per necessità ho imparato a farle di modo che non si vedano, quindi, che mi frega?


----------



## Old fischio (29 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e chi si incazza? posso però chiamarmi fuori dal volere apparire idrocefalo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


scè... il rumore.. insomma non assiste al taglio con tanto di mascherina e occhialino... da piscina!
scherzi a parte fu mitica l'anno scorso.. quando montammo io e lei un intera cucina di 3 metri e 3O.. quando la guardiamo ancora ridiamo e ne siamo soddisfatti!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> perchè insulti l'idrocefalo?? che male ti ha fatto??


è più intelligente di me e mi da noia


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non parlare di cucito che pungi un nervo scoperto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perché non si devono arrotolare in fondo?


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non parlare di cucito che pungi un nervo scoperto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


però so cambiare i bottoni e rammendare i calzini.
quel che mi serve lo so fare....
mia nonna era una maghetta coi ferri, mi affascinava guardarla mentre li faceva, era affascinante vedere quei due ferretti che duellando creavano maglioni.


----------



## Mari' (29 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> guarda che è logico.
> io creo...








  anche per me e' cosi, lo dico spesso anch'io  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   pero' ora sentirlo dire da un'altra mi ha fatto strano, da ridere  

	
	
		
		
	


	








   giuro che non lo dico piu'  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... qualcuno potrebbe capire altre cose


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> però so cambiare i bottoni e rammendare i calzini.
> quel che mi serve lo so fare....
> mia nonna era una maghetta coi ferri, mi affascinava guardarla mentre li faceva, era affascinante vedere quei due ferretti che duellando creavano maglioni.



Io so solo attaccare i bottoni. Forse perchè sono una chiaccherona!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   oggi sono in vena di scemenze


----------



## Old fischio (29 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché non si devono arrotolare in fondo?


..c'è lo scocht di carta all'interno che è perfetto!!! meglio dell'orlobello..


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Luglio 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> *scè... il rumore..* insomma non assiste al taglio con tanto di mascherina e occhialino... da piscina!
> scherzi a parte fu mitica l'anno scorso.. quando montammo io e lei un intera cucina di 3 metri e 3O.. quando la guardiamo ancora ridiamo e ne siamo soddisfatti!
















   e mi rispondi pure?

io ho montato tutti i mobili della mia stanza, senza esclusione di colpi. causa nanismo, mi sono dovuta però avvalere dell'aiuto del mio coinquilino per metterli in piedi  

	
	
		
		
	


	













e abituarsi a dormire con il letto in verticale non è stato facile...


----------



## Old fischio (29 Luglio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Io so solo attaccare i bottoni. Forse perchè sono una chiaccherona!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ecco mi hai stravolto il complimento a brugolina!

..ma perchè si rammendano ancora i calzini? ..quelle odiose cuciture che facevano un male cane!!!


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> ecco mi hai stravolto il complimento a brugolina!
> 
> ..ma perchè si rammendano ancora i calzini? ..quelle odiose cuciture che facevano un male cane!!!


ma perchè devi fare così?
è l'unica cosa che so fare bene..
certe montagnette di rammendi...


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Luglio 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> ecco mi hai stravolto il complimento a brugolina!
> 
> ..ma perchè si rammendano ancora i calzini? ..quelle odiose cuciture che facevano un male cane!!!


Io non capisco come diavolo faccia a rompere tutte le mutande....mia mamma continua a riparar buchi ed io continuo a produrne...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> ..c'è lo scocht di carta all'interno che è perfetto!!! meglio dell'orlobello..


Quello lo uso per fodere dei cappotti o delle giacche


----------



## Old fischio (29 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma perchè devi fare così?
> è l'unica cosa che so fare bene..
> certe montagnette di rammendi...


..a parte che so' curioso di sapere il possessore di questi calzini.. chi è.. poldo, pongo.. comm si chiama il cane di medusa?


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Luglio 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> ..a parte che so' curioso di sapere il possessore di questi calzini.. chi è.. poldo, pongo.. comm si chiama il cane di medusa?


Ma non si chiama Pilù??


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> ..a parte che so' curioso di sapere il possessore di questi calzini.. chi è.. poldo, pongo.. comm si chiama il cane di medusa?


sono i miei calzettoni invernali.
d'inverno a casa sono molto sexi...


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> sono i miei calzettoni invernali.
> d'inverno a casa sono molto sexi...


Anch'io! più o meno come un orso polare infreddolito


----------



## Old fischio (29 Luglio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Io non capisco come diavolo faccia a rompere tutte le mutande....mia mamma continua a riparar buchi ed io continuo a produrne...


ecco.. io vorrei saper cambiare l'elastico a dei pantaloni di pigiama.. leggerissimi e comodissimi.. mi tocca arrotolarli in vita e magari farci un nodo di fianco.. grrrr


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché non si devono arrotolare in fondo?



arrotolare in fondo come? con la piega all'infuori come si portavano i jeans negli anni 80?
in tal caso, non mi piacciono


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> arrotolare in fondo come? con la piega all'infuori come si portavano i jeans negli anni 80?
> in tal caso, non mi piacciono


Non si usano più?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Luglio 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> ecco.. io vorrei saper cambiare l'elastico a dei pantaloni di pigiama.. leggerissimi e comodissimi.. mi tocca arrotolarli in vita e magari farci un nodo di fianco.. grrrr


sfili quello rotto e infili quello nuovo aiutandoti con un ferro da calza o una spilla da balia, quando è dentro gli dai due punti. Questo è quello che farebbe mia madre se le portassi un pantalone con l'elastico da cambiare. Io che sono più pratica mi compro un altro pantalone


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> ecco.. io vorrei saper cambiare l'elastico a dei pantaloni di pigiama.. leggerissimi e comodissimi.. mi tocca arrotolarli in vita e magari farci un nodo di fianco.. grrrr


E'ì facile!
Lo so fare anch'io!
Se vuoi davvero te lo spiego in mp


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Luglio 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> ecco.. io vorrei saper cambiare l'elastico a dei pantaloni di pigiama.. leggerissimi e comodissimi.. mi tocca arrotolarli in vita e magari farci un nodo di fianco.. grrrr




















   6 messo bene pure tu!!


----------



## Old fischio (29 Luglio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Ma non si chiama Pilù??


grazie!


----------



## Old geisha (29 Luglio 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> ecco.. io vorrei saper cambiare l'elastico a dei pantaloni di pigiama.. leggerissimi e comodissimi.. mi tocca arrotolarli in vita e magari farci un nodo di fianco.. grrrr


 
semplice compri l'elestico, lo tagli un pochino piu' lungo della tua vita, scuci per sfilare quello vecchio, in cima ci metti una spilla da balia e lo infili piano piano dal buco dove hai sfilato quello rotto.....


----------



## Old fischio (29 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> sono i miei calzettoni invernali.
> d'inverno a casa sono molto sexi...


immagino


----------



## Old fischio (29 Luglio 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> semplice compri l'elestico, lo tagli un pochino *piu' lungo della tua vita*, scuci per sfilare quello vecchio, in cima ci metti una spilla da balia e lo infili piano piano dal buco dove hai sfilato quello rotto.....


più lungo??? ..così davvero ci vado abballando dentro???
..grazie.. che carina.. che bei consigli!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> semplice compri l'elestico, lo tagli un pochino piu' lungo della tua vita, scuci per sfilare quello vecchio, in cima ci metti una spilla da balia e lo infili piano piano dal buco dove hai sfilato quello rotto.....


Se lo fissi con la spilla a quello "smollato" ...mentro sfili uno si infila l'altro


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> immagino


ma solo se non attendo visite...


----------



## Old Toujours (29 Luglio 2008)

Dai retta a me ... tieni l'elastico e butta via il pigiama ...


----------



## Old fischio (29 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se lo fissi con la spilla a quello "smollato" ...mentro sfili uno si infila l'altro


ecco questa la vedo una genialata!!!... quando finiscono dentro il buco.. per es.. i costumi.. li strappo via.. imbufalito!


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Luglio 2008)

Vogliam disquisire su quei bei pigiamoni belli caldi, che farebbero passar la voglia anche ad uno stallone in calore??


----------



## Old fischio (29 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> Dai retta a me ... tieni l'elastico e butta via il pigiama ...


giammai!!!
non sai che è al tatto.. non potrei mai far questo sgarbo!


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Vogliam disquisire su quei bei pigiamoni belli caldi, che farebbero passar la voglia anche ad uno stallone in calore??


pigiama??? che orrore!!
guarda che i miei calzettoni sono di cachemire...


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> pigiama??? che orrore!!
> guarda che i miei calzettoni sono di cachemire...


E che fai, dormi nuda in inverno? Io iper pigiamata


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> E che fai, dormi nuda in inverno? Io iper pigiamata


nuda coi calzettoni..


----------



## Old fischio (29 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma solo se non attendo visite...


altrimenti metti su quelli antiscivolo?
tocca muoversi di più.. e una scivolata col vassoio.. non è proprio una bella scena


----------



## Old Toujours (29 Luglio 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> giammai!!!
> non sai che è al tatto.. non potrei mai far questo sgarbo!


Ritagliarlo e usarlo come fodera del cuscino allora ?


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> nuda coi calzettoni..


Innovativo!!! Proverò  

	
	
		
		
	


	








   Però io ho gli antiscivolo con le pecore colorate, vanno bene lo stesso?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non si usano più?



a dire il vero non seguo molto ciò che si usa e ciò che non si usa. di fatto non mi sembra che se ne vedano molti in giro.
a me però non sono mai piaciuti. quando sono lunghi li faccio accorciare


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Luglio 2008)

figliuoli vi saluto, a poi


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Innovativo!!! Proverò
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dovresti vedermi quando vado a prendere il giornale fuori dalla porta.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




oh raga..la classe l'è minga water


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> dovresti vedermi quando vado a prendere il giornale fuori dalla porta..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ti capisco benissimo, perchè io stendo in giardino in pigiama e calzini....non capiscono che questa è la vera chiccheria, distinguersi dalla massa


----------

